# Zee's Zany Zoo



## Zee (Apr 17, 2005)

This collage is from a few pics of my babies taken in the last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh the collage looks great. You have thesweetest bunny kids. They each have such a unique look and all threeare absolutely adorable. I can't wait to see more pictures of all threecuties.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 17, 2005)

Awwww, look at the cuteness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many buns do you have?

Ellie &amp; the Buns


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 17, 2005)

That's a lot of work! Very unique photos and cute bunnies too! 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Zee (Apr 18, 2005)

The collage was easy, the computer did it for me.HINT Picsa from google is very good !!!!






I have so many cute pics of my 3 I didn't know where to start.

I will find some more cute ones.





At the Moment, I'm trying to get a photo of Lop when she is in the shower.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 18, 2005)

awwww they are all so cute!! thanks for showing us!!


----------



## Kyo (Apr 18, 2005)

These buns are beautiful!


----------



## Zee (Apr 19, 2005)

Some more pics that I have found


----------



## Zee (Apr 19, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (Apr 19, 2005)

..


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2005)

Look at the dewlaps on thosebeauties!!!



They're all gorgeous, Zee, and I love thecollage.



-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn.

I use Picsa from google (and its FREE). Choose the pics that you want, and it does the work for you.

Im still having trouble working out what breed Poppy is (black one, any hints would be good


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2005)

2nd row down, first picture..can I see that one blown up? That face looks precious. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Apr 19, 2005)

There she is


----------



## Zee (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry Carolyn posted the wrong picture. Here is the right one.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 20, 2005)

Since you're from Germany, I can only throw out some guesses (which may not be very accurate LOL).

You are correct in the PM you sent me that the color is JapaneseHarlequin. She may have some type of blue eyed white breedalso mixed in (which the white snip on her nose indicates).She looks to have Dwarf mixed in because of her short, dense bone andcompact type.

Could even be a Lionhead mix (without the mane). 

Pam


----------



## Zee (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Pam ! Sounds like Loo is a bit of everything !

I know Lop is a frech Lop, but have you any ideas about Poppy ??? Is she just a normal black bun ?

Thanks Again.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 20, 2005)

Do you know Poppy's exact weight? I'donly be able to venture an inaccurate guess because I'm not veryfamiliar with the many German breeds that we do not have here is the US.



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 20, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> Sorry Carolyn posted the wrong picture. Here is the right one.








Aww!! That's just what I thought that beautiful face wouldlook like. What a Doll!!Look at that white diamondon that perfect nose!

Kiss and hug that baby for me. I'm absolutely inlove!



-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Apr 20, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:
[/quote]

Aww!! That's just what I thought that beautiful face would look like.What a Doll!! Look at that white diamond on that perfect nose! 

Kiss and hug that baby for me. I'm absolutely in love!


[/quote]

Not a problem, will do. But first I will have to wait until she has woken up. They are all having their afternoon nap. 

PS Like you aviatar !!!! Very Cute !


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 20, 2005)

That's Tucker-Bucker in my avatar, Zee.And he thinks he Rules The World (except for his mate, Fauna.He knows she rules him.)

They're still sleeping?? What a bunch of lazybones!! What a life!

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Apr 20, 2005)

Isnt he a cutie !!!! Hugs and Kisses from Me and the Buns 

*What a bunch of lazybones!!* Totally ! They have had a good runaround today and I think that has worn them out. They are only in theircages of a nightime, so I think with all that freedom, they do tend towear themselves out alot. LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 20, 2005)

It's tough being a rabbit in your home.







-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

Here are some cute pis that was taken today


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Zee (May 4, 2005)

Hi

Loo had a day out with me yesterday at my sisters.

Here is a collage of her day. There is also a pic of my sisters buncalled "Big Mama". She has known my sisters bun since the first day Igot here, but they still do not like each other. Loo prefers the cat asyou can see.

It was such a nice their, that I just had to share a few of the pics with you all

Cuddles and Kisses to all your buns


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2005)

Beautiful bunnies you have. Looks like Loo and the ct get along really well - Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

What cuties!! I love that harliquin coloring! I can't get over it. 

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2005)

What cuties. I agree with Jen, I lovethe Harle markings and that white nose just begs for kisses. Give themall an extra treat for me. Vey cute.

Tina


----------



## CMiska (May 5, 2005)

Zee thanks for the info on the site you used for a collage. That is to cool and am using as we speak. Thanks


----------



## Zee (May 17, 2005)

Hi All !

Another new collage of the buns, from the pics that I have taken today.


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

I lllllove the last picture. What a great Rabbit!

They're all beautiful, but that one is The Best!

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (May 17, 2005)

Thanks !!!

Lop is such a poser. All you have to do is put the camera in front of her. She loves it


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

Lop is my favorite. What a BEAUTIFULBEAST! I'd reach in and take him right away from you if Icould! Give that Beauty a Big Hug, Kiss, and treat from me.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (May 17, 2005)

Extra special Hug and Big kisses on its way to her.

Kisses and Hugs from my buns to yours


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

Aww Thanks,Zee!



-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (May 22, 2005)

Here's 4 pics from today when Loppy was out on the lead.

*Carolyn,*

I know shes your fav, so they are especially for you.


----------



## Zee (May 30, 2005)

Hi Guys!!!

A new collage of pics taken of the girls today (30.05.05)

Big Mama is enjoying herself with me soooo much, I think I will keep her here :yes:


----------



## Zee (Jun 9, 2005)

Photo time again !!!!!! Taken earlier today.

My favourites are the ones with Lop laying on her back.


----------



## Zee (Jun 19, 2005)

A couple of recent piccys of the gals





















*My Angels*


----------



## Zee (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok, These are some piccys I got of the girls today chillin.

There are a few, so there was too many to choose from. I've onlyselected the best of the bunch. I will put them into groupsof each bun.

*First Group piccy*










*Now Loopy*



















*Loppy*





















*Poppy*

























*And Lastly Big Mama*















I did say there was a few. *Hope you like them !!!

The ones of Poppy are my favourite
*


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovely buns!


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 22, 2005)

THAT IS ONE SERIOUS DEWLAP!!!


----------



## Zee (Jun 22, 2005)

I know !! She is my big fat lump snuggle lump
*mambo101 wrote:*


> THAT IS ONE SERIOUS DEWLAP!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 22, 2005)

I just love your girls. This is the first timeI've really noticed their magnificent dewlapsWOW!!!!- Jan


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jun 22, 2005)

I wonder if it's like having a squishy pillow attached to your chest...well, I hope those dewlaps are comfy!


----------



## Zee (Jun 22, 2005)

I've had no complaints from them yet about them. 

I know when I am having a snuggle with Lop on the floor, she feels likea comfy cushion under my head (of course, I am only resting on herlightly).
*
NightPoet00 wrote: *


> I wonder if it's likehaving a squishy pillow attached to your chest...well, I hope thosedewlaps are comfy!


----------



## Zee (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Guys !!!

Change of subject now, Thought I would posts up one of my albums.

It is of my sisters 7 week old kitten, her other cat (which there is a great pic of her yawning), and of our familiy dog.

Still getting together my pics of Munich, so please be patient.

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/za...e=http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## Zee (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Guys !!

Time for a few more piccys.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2005)

Good Pictures Zee! I see you are doing the Oolong thing.......

Rainbows!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 27, 2005)

Great pics! I love Loopy's lil white nose! Very kissable 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2005)

It's been a while, Zee.

Where's my babies?

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Aug 12, 2005)

I hear ya !!!

Give me 10-15 mins and I will upload some for you !!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> I hear ya !!!
> 
> Give me 10-15 mins and I will upload some for you !!



:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Zee (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok !

Some are from yesterday, the others from the other day.


----------



## Zee (Aug 12, 2005)

*And some more
*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 14, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> *
> *


They are all very beautiful Zee. I think this is my favourite, is she dozing? She looks so sweet!


----------



## Zee (Aug 14, 2005)

YEah, she's dozing. I have on film somewhere anavi, of Loo falling asleep. She was laying on her side, andall you can is her head falling down, with her eyes closing. Then atwitch, head goes up again, and then head down flat on the side, andshe is fast asleep.

When she falls asleep, that's it. You can tickle her feet , the lot, she will not move. The same Lop also.
*
Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *Zee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 14, 2005)

Aww bless! My bunnies never sleep in front ofme, if i try to sneak out while they are dozing to take a picture ofthem they jump up and start searching me for treats! lol. Loopy is verycute when she is dozing!:hug:


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 14, 2005)

Absolute beauties!!!


----------



## lucylocket (Aug 14, 2005)

hi zee what lovely bunnies 

is one of your bunnies a siamese breeed 

i used to live in germany when my dad was in the army in a place called eszalone

dont no if this is how you spell it 

varna xxxx


----------



## Zee (Aug 14, 2005)

*PGG - Thanks !!

*Varna - Loopy is a Japanese Harlequin. I have not heard of that place, mind you I have only been in Munich 4 years.
*
lucylocket wrote: *


> hi zee what lovely bunnies
> 
> is one of your bunnies a siamese breeed
> 
> ...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Zee, I hadn'tstopped in to check out your thread lately. OHMY!



You have been very busy taking pictures!They are wonderful!What beautiful bunnies! 

Raspberry


----------



## Zee (Aug 15, 2005)

Raspberry

What you see here is only a very small selection of pictures of the girls.

I have between 500 and 1000+ photos I have taken in the last few months. Not including the ones I took yesterday.

I'm a camera addict. I take it everywhere with me, including the kitchen when Im out there, just incase.


----------



## Zee (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Guys !!!!

Just thought I would let you know that I have done a major overhaul on my website.

There are still things I have to put in. I have a guest map,so you all can put a pin of whereabouts you all are in the world.

I have also put a chat room there, so if you fancy a chat, let me know.

I have a new health section, but I need to put some links into it yet. 

My links are in no particular order as yet, but its on the list to do.

Oh, and there is a small message box on the main page, on the top left-hand side.

I would welcome any comments or suggestions from you all as I wish to put as much information as I can on my site.

If you are a breeder, I will be doing a breeders section on my links, so if you want to be added, drop me a line.

I will also be having a section on behaviour, so any tips, tricks that you want to pass on, would be extremely helpful.

The bunny graphics etc.. will be coming back. I have to tidy them all up a lttle first.

Cheers Zara !

_edit I forgot the web addy http://clix.to/bunnies_


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh Zara, the furkids look Awesome. Ilove seeing pictures of my babies. They are so sweet. Give them allkisses for from me and everyone at the Acres. 

Tina


----------



## Zee (Aug 15, 2005)

Already done for you honey !!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 15, 2005)

With that much cuteness around, how onearth do you find computer time. I would be snuggling and kissing onthem all the time.

I want to apologize for last night. I feel so bad. I cleanedeverybunny's cages, gave them their salads and it took forever to getNipper's tank cleanedset up just rightfor him andthen Bunny needed to be walked. I am so sorry.

Tina


----------



## Zee (Aug 15, 2005)

It would be lovely to give them kisses andcuddles all day long, but they do not like to be distrubed when theyare sleeping (which is most of the day) LOL

So hence I got loads of computer time !!!

But when they are awake, I get loads of kisses and cuddles, to thepoint of when I need to go out the front door to go shopping orsomething, Loopy comes out the door. Sometimes, if she isreall determined not to go back indoors, then I take her with me, evento go shopping.

No problem about last night. By the time you got home from a walk with bunny, it would have been about 3am here, so no worries.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

Those bunnies are just to adorable!I'm not sure how you get anything done with all the picturetaking. They are such hams! I have to say, I loveLop! She is beautiful.

Jen


----------



## Zee (Aug 15, 2005)

Loo and Lop are my babies. I shouldn't say it I know, but I've had them longer then Pop and BM.

Wait til I get a good close up of Poppy. She has such a pretty face,it's hard not to fall in love with her. I have one of BMsomewhere. When I find it, I will post it.
*
cirrustwi wrote: *


> Those bunnies are just toadorable! I'm not sure how you get anything done with all thepicture taking. They are such hams! I have to say,I love Lop! She is beautiful.
> 
> Jen


----------



## Zee (Aug 15, 2005)

Myself and Carolyn have changed my home thread title to

Zee's Zany Zoo


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 15, 2005)

I really love the new name of your thread. Can't tell whether its you that's zany or the Zoo members. 

Chaulk it up to all of you being zany. 

Give Big Momma a kiss for me, and NO Abbreviations on her name, 'kay?! :wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Aug 16, 2005)

We are all zany, but you already know that !!!

I will give Big Mama a kiss for you. NO, I won't use an abbreviationcoz I know what you say :nonono: And Big Mama said she saw what youwrote, but she has forgiven you. :wink:

*
Carolyn wrote: *


> I really love the new name ofyour thread. Can't tell whether its you that's zany or the Zoo members.
> 
> Chaulk it up to all of you being zany.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zee (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Just a quick updated on the website.

I have added today a Buck's Page to my website. There is notmuch there at the moment, so if you have stuff saved from Buck that canbe included, let me know.

~Zee


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2005)

:tears2: It's beautiful, Zee.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Aug 16, 2005)

Buck's advice has helped to many of us. It's my own personal tribute to him.
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> :tears2: It's beautiful, Zee.
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## holland (Aug 16, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> THAT IS ONE SERIOUS DEWLAP!!!


I *love, love. love!!!!!* this bunny andthe dewlap. I have three mini's along with my hollands. Mytwo mini does are just really getting dewlaps, and I thought their'swere big.


----------



## onnie (Aug 16, 2005)

Zee you have a heart of gold'the way you helppeople and have so much compassion and love in your heart for bothrabbit's and people is just amazing'god bless you and your stunningbabies'as they say what goes around comes around:kiss:


----------



## Zee (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Onnie !!!

I am the way I am for a very good reason, but that is an extremely long and difficult story.

I wish I could do more, but one step at a time.


----------



## onnie (Aug 16, 2005)

understand


----------



## Zee (Aug 16, 2005)

Me Again !

Busy day on the website today. Yet another new thing added

Web ring - Calling all website owners. Would be great to have a RO webring of all our sites, so I have created a ring on my site.

With your permissions, if I see a web address on your profile and its rabbit related, could I add it to my webring ????


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh Zee,

Got a surprize for ya.


----------



## Zee (Aug 19, 2005)

SPM,

*THANK YOU !!!!!!* That's really pretty

:hug:


----------



## ariel (Aug 19, 2005)

Zara, you have done a real great job with your website I loved it!
:blueribbon: Great piccies too


----------



## Zee (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks ariel !!!!

Not the only website ive done this week

http://danid.bravehost.com/ This is ILUVMAHBUNS (Danielle) We had lots of fun doing this the other day.
*
ariel wrote: *


> Zara, you have done a real great job with your website I loved it!
> :blueribbon: Great piccies too


----------



## ariel (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW You have been busy!!
You and Danielle did a great job!

:highfive::clap:
What's this about Benji and Poppy being an item???? *whistles* woooahhh:love:


----------



## Zee (Aug 19, 2005)

Benji loves Poppy. After seeing pics of her,Danielle said to me that Benji tranced out and then gave her lots ofkisses, which he hasn't done in a long time.

They are bunnypals. They want to write to each other through their mummies.

My website is still not finished. Eventually there will more of Buck'sinfo going up. I need to get my 400+ bunny graphics uploaded again,more links.

Its amazing how much info I have collected since being here.

Every day im searching for stuff. I have to try and save all the pdffiles I have downloaded as a different file format, so others candownload them.

And this is just my bunny site. Must do a complete overhaul on my other yet.


----------



## Zee (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi guys !!!

Quick update on my site, Few new things added.

My graphics page is now back online
New Tip added to Bucks Page, and a slight re-work to it
Awards Page - What awards I have won with my site
Win my Award - I am now giving awards to website that fit the rules and criteria.
Poisonous Plants page - A listing from different rabbit books
Safe Foods Page - Again a listing from different rabbit books.
My Links are now sorted into Catergories.

I have got new pics of the girls. I will try to get them uploaded in the next day or so.

If anyone wants help on their site or would like a website setup. dropme a line, I would be more than happy to help. I DON'T CHARGE. I enjoydoing them.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 30, 2005)

Zee, it all sounds good for your website, especially the new picks of your bunnies!


----------



## Zee (Aug 30, 2005)

*NEW PICS !!!

*


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

awww Zee they are all so cute ! ... i must say tho.. I have a soft spot for Big Momma!


----------



## Zee (Sep 3, 2005)

For Tina

I said it looks funny


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 3, 2005)

It looks just like I imagined she would. When she wakes up giveher an extra treat and hugs from Aunie Tina. She made me laugh so hardIsnorted.

Tina


----------



## Zee (Sep 3, 2005)

She's awake. She is busy re-arranging everything, and giving her teddybear kisses.

Ok, now she is completely under her cushion. I can just see her nose sticking out.

Bless !!


----------



## Zee (Sep 4, 2005)

I was playing around with the new Version of Paint Shop Pro. Tons of new stuff in it.

Here is what I did from just a blank canvas, so to speak.







Im quite proud of it


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 4, 2005)

Very nice Zee!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 4, 2005)

Zee,

That picture's missing a Telly Tubby. 
:wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 4, 2005)

Telly Tubby ! Now I know what your favourite programme is !!! 

How about this one then for a 2nd attempt


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 4, 2005)

Darn! I thought you were going to put LaLa in with your little ones.

Would ya? onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 4, 2005)

*Ok Just for you !!!!!






Carolyn wrote: *


> Darn! I thought you were going to put LaLa in with your little ones.
> 
> Would ya? onder:
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> *Ok Just for you !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol so cute. I like the tellytubbies. Myfavorite is LaLa. I bought my neice LaLa when she was little and mynephew had the purple one I think.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> *Ok Just for you !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH...now that ain't even right to put them dorks in with those adorable buns!!! LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

NOW it looks good!!! 

:great:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 6, 2005)

lol you guys are something. lol


----------



## Zee (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought you would laugh at the new pic Carolyn !!!

You know, Big Mama is so stupid !!

I've been trying to litter train her for I don't know how long, but with no success.

I got the girls a bigger litter tray (the big cat ones with the lid),anyways I gave Big Mama, the smaller litter tray to see if she woulduse it.

Well, as soon as I put it in there, she starts using it !!!!I use to have a corner litter tray, but all she did was sleep in it.

Sometimes I just do not understand what goes through their heads at times.

:dunno:

Sorry, I wasn't on much over the last 24 hours. My PC kept crashing soI had to upgrade the software on it. Talk about withdrawal symptoms,and I wasn't away that long.  But I'm back online again, and slowlygetting all my programmes re-installed. Boy it takes foreverto get a pc just the way you want it.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> You know, Big Mama is so stupid !!





:nonono:

How interesting would it be if you could predict her everymove? If that was possible, then You'd Be inCharge! Know you're place, Woman!

Glad you got the issue with your PC worked out.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sorry Auntie Carolyn !!!! *:brat:

I will know my place in future:embarrassed:
*
Carolyn wrote*


> :nonono:
> 
> How interesting would it be if you could predict her everymove? If that was possible, then You'd Be inCharge! Know you're place, Woman!
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

Now THAT'S more Like It!

Unbelievable how much humans expect! :disgust:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 7, 2005)

*
:rofl:

*I supose us Humans have to know our place* 

But it's not fair. I want to be the Boss !!! 

Carolyn wrote: *


> Now THAT'S more Like It!
> 
> Unbelievable how much humans expect! :disgust:
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> *
> *I supose us Humans have to know our place*
> 
> But it's not fair. I want to be the Boss !!!
> ...




Well you should've thought of that BEFORE you got rabbits!

:foreheadsmack:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 7, 2005)

lol 

Ugh I hate re-installing stuff on pc cause most programs take forever.For my hubby's re-install it takes him at least 2 or 3 days to installeverything if he had to reformat.


----------



## Zee (Sep 19, 2005)

Just a few pics of Loo and Lop


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 19, 2005)

*DANGER DANGER !*

*CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!*

:colors::love:


----------



## Zee (Sep 19, 2005)

*:thanks: *Need to get some new ones of the other two.
*
mambo101 wrote: *


> *DANGER DANGER !*
> 
> *CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!*
> 
> :colors::love:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2005)

HowSweet!!!!

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 19, 2005)

Carolyn - Why thanks my dear !!!!

Just a couple of newies, seeing as I know you, miss your girls !

A little dickie bird tells me that you a couple of certain pictures on your coffee table as you come into yours ???

:hug: You know which piccys i mean.

Did you get my hug I sent to Tucker Town at the weekend ???


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> Alittle dickie bird tells me that you a couple of certain pictures onyour coffee table as you come into yours ???
> 
> :hug: You know which piccys i mean.
> 
> Did you get my hug I sent to Tucker Town at the weekend ???




Nope, don't recall your note. Will have to look that up. 

Don't know what pictures you refer toeither.

Youmean my placemat?

It is good to see the girls again. It's been A LONG time!

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 19, 2005)

Did Gypsy forget to tell you I sent a HUG down to TT when she came at the weekend ??

Thie pics I'm talking about are the ones of Fauna etc... I think you have them as placemats, I'm not sure

:dunno:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2005)

You're right, I did make a placemat with my babies pictures in them as well as cards I've received from people. 

Yes, Gypsy did tell me that. All of us at Tucker Town sendour love and a huge hug back!:hug: 



-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm so pleased about that !!!
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Yes, Gypsy did tell methat. All of us at Tucker Town send our love and a huge hugback! :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Guys !!

Ok, website update time.

New Page - General Information
New Page - Breeds plus extra information
New Tipp added on Buck's Page

That should keep people busy for 5 mins. LOL

Seriously, thankyou all for your help on the pictures for the breeds, I really appreciate it !!


----------



## Zee (Sep 25, 2005)

Photos time again. I need to get some more of Big Mama so it's only the other 3.

I have concentrated more on Poppy this time as I wanted to get somereally nice ones. Well, you can see the result for yourselves.





















*Even wondered what a rabbit would look like without ears*


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Ilove this picture! :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 28, 2005)

I had a lucky escape with Lop today.

She was in my mum's garden having a run around. I go in for 5 mins, come back out and go OMG.

She had got out of her harness and was at the bottom of the garden bythe hedge. ready to go the other side. Which is the back way tooffices, so cars.

I slowly walked over to her, she didn't move. Picked her up and put back on the harness but a little tighter.

Got some nice pics of her in the garden. I will upload them in a while

Then on the way home, we stopped into the neightbours, to see her buns.

Must get a pic of them for you to see.

As you can see, I had a real exciting day. Didn't do my back and side my good though.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi!! How are you and the girlsdoing? I just love that dew lap!! And OMG, Loo istoo cute. I'm so glad you caught Lop, that would have beenjust awful. Silly girl, tell her that harness is for her owngood. Hugs to all in Deutchland.

Hugs and Bunny Kisses,

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## Zee (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Jen

The Girls are doing great. I'm not so good. Pushed a nerve out in myback, which is affecting my breathing, but getting better slowly.

So, here are the pics from Lop in the garden. She had lots of fun as you can see


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh my, I WANT!!!!!!!!!!! 

Very beautiful buns. Hope your back feels better, I know how it is whena back is all messed up, sprained mine very badly a couple of years agoand it still gives me problems!


----------



## Zee (Sep 28, 2005)

I hope this works.

Here is a video of Woody. One of my boys that I had when I still lived in the UK.


----------



## Zee (Sep 28, 2005)

And another little one


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 28, 2005)

I couldn't get the first one to work, but the second is adorable!!

Jen


----------



## Zee (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok Thanks Jen for letting me know.

It was my first attempt at upload a vid.

I will see if I can get them going again


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Zee,

i love this picture





how is the greeting card idea going? I'm ready to place my order,

lol, Nicole


----------



## Zee (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Nicky

You can order my flower prints etc.. There is not many but from here 

http://zara-hilton.fotopic.net/

You can order some.

I'm hoping to get my newer ones uploaded in the next few days,including the best ones I have of the girls (and my past buns too)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 29, 2005)

Would you justlook at this bunny nose?? That nose was made forkissin'!!


----------



## Zee (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Guys !!

Thought I would add a couple of pics from my previous buns

*This is Munchie







This is Woody







This is Scampi







This is Blackie







*Hope you like the pics


----------



## Lissa (Sep 30, 2005)

You have the cutest bunnies. :inlove:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 30, 2005)

I love your bunnies. What a great bunch !!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 30, 2005)

That second video is great!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 30, 2005)

Just lost my heart to Blackie.



-Carolyn


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 30, 2005)

Zee, in the second video - what in the world ishe doing? Is that toy bunny hanging from something, cause hecan't be carrying it... it's twice his size!!

Those are some sweet looking bunnies you have there....


----------



## Zee (Sep 30, 2005)

She was lovely. She was Loo's original companion.

Unfortunately we only had about 5 wonderful days before she died. :tears2:

ray:
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Just lost my heart toBlackie.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi HoneyPot

That was Woody's fav toy.

We had it hanging from the the light on a cord.

What he used to do, was push it round and round. If he did catch it, he used to hump the leg and then start all over again.

He used to play with it for hours and hours. It was really funny to see as you can imagine.
*
HoneyPot wrote: *


> Zee, in the second video -what in the world is he doing? Is that toy bunny hanging fromsomething, cause he can't be carrying it... it's twice his size!!
> 
> Those are some sweet looking bunnies you have there....


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 1, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Would you just look at thisbunny nose?? That nose was made for kissin'!!




Raspberry you sure are right! I just wanna snuggle with that little fellow. 

Katy


----------



## Zee (Oct 4, 2005)

A few cute and funny pics taken not long ago. As you can see, my kitchen no long belongs to me.

*Poppy says "The table belongs to me"




The new loo and hay area with shelf




Lop says to Poppy "I'm going to get you"




Lop "Coming on the table"




Lop "On the table"




Lop "Jumping off"




Poppy's personal chill-out zone




Big Mama is thinking "I don't care what you lot do. I have own personal chill-out shelf where you can't get me. Na nana na na!"




Loo "I'm just going to sit here looking pretty under the table"




Loo "Actually, I think I will re-arrange the blanket in the hidy hole"




*


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> She was lovely. She was Loo's original companion.
> 
> Unfortunately we only had about 5 wonderful days before she died. :tears2:
> 
> ...




:shock2: Oh Goodness! I'm so sorry! I had no idea. :sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Oct 4, 2005)

No worries.

You weren't to know. I would love to get another like here, but it wouldn't be fair on the other 4 
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> *Zeewrote: *
> 
> 
> > She was lovely. She was Loo's original companion.
> ...


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG Zara!!! I love the pics/ Oh the lookawesome. You put the perfect captions too. Kiss my baby girls for me. Ilove seeing new pics of them.:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

Tina


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 4, 2005)

Great pictures - all are just such beautiful bunnies. You are very fortunate to have such cuties!


----------



## Zee (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry no pics of the girls today, but here are 2 pics of my neighbours buns


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

Boy, if Tucker wasn't so in love with Fauna, I'd swear he'd fall for Poppy. 

Your neighbors have quite the playground for their rabbits, ey?

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Oct 10, 2005)

Poppy thinks Tucker is handsome, but shewouldn't mind getting her paws on one inparticular little gentlemanhere  Unfortunately he already has a girlfriend. :X

It's paradise for the buns next door.

They have underground tunnels, an outdoor hutch, loads of stuff to jump on etc....

If you look between just a little bit further to the left, you will see a little gray blob.

She reminds me of your Fauna. She is so cuddly like you wouldn't believe.

Lop has been for a visit, but she had no interest in them.


----------



## Zee (Oct 11, 2005)

Time for cuteness again.

These are thebuns from a friend of my mum's. There are maybe 1 0r 2 buns I fortgot to get a pic of.

They are all so friendle. I cuddled everyone of them.

She will be breeding I think the white one with the blue eyes, As well as another pair. But that wont be until next year.

I would love so much to get a pair of females from her, but if I amstill here I would have to find a new home for 2 of my girls, so I havea slight dilema, but I don't need to worry about that until next year.

Anyway, enough of me talking. Here are the pics


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 11, 2005)

Hollands, I MUST HAVE!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh are they adorable. What cuties theyall are. Not as cute as your bunch though.You always takeawesome pictures. I come here to your thread alot just to look at allthe pics. Great job Sweetie.

How are you feeling? Better I hope.:hug:

Tina


----------



## Zee (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Tina !

The pics of the hollands were all takenwith my cell phone and not my camera.

My girls are cute, BUT, I WANT !!

I'm feeling tons better. 2 Days now with no pain. I can even ride my bike again. :hug:
*
dajeti2 wrote: *


> Oh are theyadorable. What cuties they all are. Not as cute as your bunchthough.You always take awesome pictures. I come here toyour thread alot just to look at all the pics. Great job Sweetie.
> 
> How are you feeling? Better I hope.:hug:
> 
> Tina


----------



## Zee (Oct 25, 2005)

HI Guys !!!

So, I decided that Big Mama need more time out of her cage, this is what I decided to do

Her new toilet area




Chill Zone




The barrier between Big Mama and the girls




An overview of her new area




Her triangle hidy hole was made from the front and back of the cage top. She's was inside when I took the photo.

The barrier was made using the top of the cage, so that they can all see one another.

Big Mama had her first night out, last night, and it was a hugesuccess. I do not need to close my door either, as she does not attemptto jump over the board I have in front of my door.

I think I can safely say, that now I have 4 true house rabbits. AT LAST !!!!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats great!! So glad she did so well last nite!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 25, 2005)

awesome news Zee! and so good for Big Momma

how darn cute are those hollands .. wish i could smush them all!


----------



## Zee (Oct 25, 2005)

I know they are so darn cute !!!!

I wanna have one of the babies next year, but i think i need a bigger place first
*
FreddysMom wrote: *


> awesome news Zee! and so good for Big Momma
> 
> how darn cute are those hollands .. wish i could smush them all!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 25, 2005)

ohhh what color would you pick??


----------



## Zee (Oct 25, 2005)

She will be breeding the white one with the blue eyes.

She will be getting another like him.

I'm not sure if she will be breeding the others yet


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 25, 2005)

ooo the blue eyed bunnies are so gorgeous !!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 25, 2005)

Your finally catching on...Hollands are the best!!!


----------



## Zee (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, I know, it's taken me a little while to catch on !

If i didn't have the girls, I would have a couple of hollands and a flemmie
*
PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Your finally catching on...Hollands are the best!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm noticing your avatar:








My reaction: :vomit:

I don't think so, Young Lady! :nonono:

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Nov 4, 2005)

Very cool setup you have for your bunnies.


----------



## Zee (Nov 4, 2005)

*:rofl: *Well you never what kind of day i'm having, so and avatar that is appropriate i think.

Lissa - Thanks, it works for me.

I even saw Big Mama washing Lops ear through the bars, which I was extremely surprised, seeing as they have never got on.
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> I'm noticing youravatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



##  (Nov 8, 2005)

bump for Shadow


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 8, 2005)

Awww zee you have some beautiful rabbies  You might wanna watch big mama, i might just have to come bunny nap.


----------



## Zee (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Shadow !!

Big Mama can't be bunny napped!!! :nonono: What would my nephew say, when he comes to visit ????

Would you have to fight Tina first to get to Big Mama :bunnydance::bunnydance:
*
shadow10978 wrote: *


> Awww zee you have somebeautiful rabbies  You might wanna watch big mama, i might just haveto come bunny nap.


----------



## Zee (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok Peeps !

Time for cuteness overload

Big Mama didn't want her pic taken so it's only the other 3


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

You've never been ignored until you've been ignored by a bunny.







What a stinker. The studio's all set, but the model won't cooperate. Figures!

The new pictures are Adorable, Zee!

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Nov 13, 2005)

Seeing as the last lot of photos, didn't have Big Mama in, i managed to get a couple of her today.

So for all you Big Mama fans !!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 13, 2005)

woohoo!

I:heart: Big Mama!!

She looks great Zee !


----------



## Zee (Aug 18, 2007)

Update from the Zoo

New Addition as of today (18.08.07)

The bunny with no name



 

 

 

 



And now for the girlies



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Enjoy !!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 18, 2007)

I know I've just replied 'in the cave' , but I wanted to post here as welland welcome you back Zee!:hugsquish:

I love love love the pictures! :love:


----------



## Zee (Aug 18, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I know I've just replied 'in the cave' , but I wanted to post here as welland welcome you back Zee!:hugsquish:
> 
> I love love love the pictures! :love:




Thanks !!!!!

I thought you might pop on here also.

:big kiss:


----------



## Zee (Aug 19, 2007)

The New addition to the Zoo now has a name.

The little fuzz ball is Called Whizz.

I think Whiz will grow up to be a crazy bun, just like the girlies.

Please :welcome1 Whizz to the family


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2007)

Very cute name. I will go through and read the rest of your blog.


----------



## Zee (Aug 19, 2007)

> It may take you a while, there is about 2 years worth of pics and stories
> 
> Enjoy my home thread !
> 
> Zee


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2007)

Hehe took me 16minutes! Awesome buns. Poppy looks like my Connor but since Connor is younger I guess he looks like your Poppy.:biggrin2:


----------



## Zee (Aug 23, 2007)

Poor Whizz ! 

I think Poppy bit Whizz just under the nose the other day. Naughty girl! 

There was a tiny scab, but thought nothing of it. 

Came back from work today, and saw a hug scab on one side of Whizz's nose. SO, I got Whizz out of the cage to take a look, and he/she wiped their nose on my shirt and with that the scab fell off. 

Some of it was hanging off (and it s a HUGE scab), so i gently got the bit that was hanging off, so I could clean the nose, and I noticed that on the head of the scab had a hole in the middle, there was nothing in it. 

I thought that was strange in itself. Anyway, after cleaning Whizz's nose, it now looks red but not swollen (thank goodness). 

Whiz even had a good clean of him/herself afterwards, so I think Whizz was happy that the huge scab is gone. 

Now, I just have a chilled bun chilling on the bunny blanket on my bed, Happy as a bunny. 

Thought I would tell you all of my little adventure that awaited me this evening, apart from that, everybun is GREAT !!!

:big kiss:


----------



## binkies (Sep 12, 2007)

How is everything going? Not heard from you for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Zee (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi All

Wow I cannot believe it has been so long since I have posted on my bunny blog.

We what has been happening......

Well my new boy Whizz (well not so new anymore), broke his leg last Jul and had to have 2 pins put in it see pic below.









Well after such a long time having the pins in, they are finally coming out this Friday. YEAH !!!!

I can hear some of you asking how he did it in the first place.

Well, all I know is that he used to like jumping onto the top of the cage and then on the kitchen table.

I woke one morning to find that one of his front legs was bent backwards, OUCH.

Well after going to the vets etc... Do you think having a cast and pins in his legs, stopped him acting like a lunatic.... NO WAY !

Well, as for Poppy and Loo, no changes, they are still happy ladies. 

Poppy has chilled with age, not a psycho like she used to be.

Loo is still as cute as ever. Greeting me as I walk through the door. She tends to spent more time in the living room with me as she is getting older. 

I think she like the peace and quiet away from the others, and to watch some TV too.

I will try to get some more up to date pics of my babes here soon.

Until I write again

Ta Ta for now

Zee

PS I promise to try and update this a little more


----------



## Zee (Jan 21, 2009)

As promised some up to date pics. Enjoy !!!!

Whizz - As you can see, he likes to sleep


















Poppy - same as always












Loo









Mixed


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2009)

HOW CUTE ARE THEY?!?!?

Poor little Whizz! I hope the pins come out easy and he feels all better!

I love Poppy! she's adorable and Loo's little nose is too kissable!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2009)

Aww, poor Whizz . Have to say, though, he doesn't seem to let it bother him. I hope all goes well tomorrow.

Poppy and Loo are just adorable - look at them squished together in the litter box 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jan 22, 2009)

Loo has such a kissable nose.:bunnyheart

I don't even want to think of finding one of my rabbits like Whizz. OMG! Thank goodness he healed well!


----------



## Zee (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi All

Well I am back from the vets with Whizz.

The OP went very well. He only has 4 points on his leg where the pins were. Just need to keep an eye on those points.

For the girls this means, for the moment, they are on their own as Whizz has to be kept on his own for the next time being.

I have also found out that he has teeth problems. Now thats 2 rabbits with the same problem.

My new vet is very experienced with rabbits. He has been working with for 25 years.

I actually found out today, that their is a rabbit club in my area, that has been going since the 60's, so will have to look into that.

Took some very cute photos yesterday, which I will upload shortly.

Zee 

Thats all the news I have at the moment.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so happy he's home and did well! I worry sick while mine are away for stuff! 

Can't wait for the photos!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 23, 2009)

Glad Whizz did OK - sounds like you have found a good vet, which is always a relief. Sorry to hear about the teeth, though.

Waiting patiently for photos 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 23, 2009)

A good vet and a rabbit club. What a good find! :bunnydance:


----------

